# Nice to Meet You Guys



## SexyRadioGal (Dec 11, 2018)

Hey guys! It's great to see y'all. I'm Kara and I'm from LA. I LOVE motorbiking and dogs but I detest surgical procedures. What are your likes and dislikes?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Dec 11, 2018)

SexyRadioGal said:


> Hey guys! It's great to see y'all. I'm Kara and I'm from LA. I LOVE motorbiking and dogs but I detest surgical procedures. What are your likes and dislikes?


Welcome to the mud pits..you are going to get dirty here, so plan on lots of mud slinging.  If I were you, I would start planning to move eastward unless you like the "shake and bake" State.  If it isnt earthquakes happening then it is wild fires.  Oh yeah, I guess you are used to mud these days, in Californication...Again welcome.


----------



## MarcATL (Dec 11, 2018)

Are you more on the liberal sexy hippie side or the conservative sexed up FOXNEWS babe style?


----------



## JGalt (Dec 11, 2018)

My likes are girls from LA who love motorbiking and dogs, but detest surgical procedures.

My dislikes are also girls from LA who love motorbiking and dogs but detest surgical procedures, because I'm already married.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 11, 2018)

SexyRadioGal said:


> Hey guys! It's great to see y'all. I'm Kara and I'm from LA. I LOVE motorbiking and dogs but I detest surgical procedures. What are your likes and dislikes?


I like weed and hate being without weed...Howdy


----------



## AVG-JOE (Dec 11, 2018)

SexyRadioGal said:


> Hey guys! It's great to see y'all. I'm Kara and I'm from LA. I LOVE motorbiking and dogs but I detest surgical procedures. What are your likes and dislikes?


I'm a dog.

"Woof!"


----------



## AVG-JOE (Dec 11, 2018)

I like girls who like dogs.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Dec 11, 2018)

I'm not too fond of surgical procedures either.  


Some stuff shouldn't be cut off, even if you _*can*_ lick them.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Dec 11, 2018)

SexyRadioGal said:


> Hey guys! It's great to see y'all. I'm Kara and I'm from LA. I LOVE motorbiking and dogs but I detest surgical procedures. What are your likes and dislikes?




*Welcome*

*Make sure you acquaint yourself with the rules:

USMB Rules and Guidelines*

*There are only a few dickheads on the board, I won't tell you who they are. *

*(why bother, they're obvious)*

*One question tho…*


*Just how sexy IS your radio?*

*(NO pictures please, wrong forum)*


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 11, 2018)

SexyRadioGal said:


> Hey guys! It's great to see y'all. I'm Kara and I'm from LA. I LOVE motorbiking and dogs but I detest surgical procedures. What are your likes and dislikes?








Welcome.

Beware of folks that will ruin your fun. . . .


----------



## AVG-JOE (Dec 11, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


>




See how fat a dog can get when things get cut off!

There aught to be a LAW!!


----------



## The Professor (Dec 11, 2018)

You look exactly like my next wife.

Just kidding. I'm a happily married geezer (79).

I like long naps, regular bowel movements, show tunes and vodka with diet coke. I love discussing certain issues - especially law, religion and politics  - on USMB. I also enjoy weight lifting. I work out with dumb bells (from twelve to 30 pounds each) and I have my own professional triceps dip machine. I do somewhere between 1,000 and 1,200 repetitions each week.

Most of all, I like spooning my lady in a warm bed on a cold winter night.

There are a lot of things I dislike such as: blue cars, small yapping dogs that pee on the floor when they get excited, soup slurpers, obnoxious kids (wait, that's redundant), ultra-liberals and far-right wingers; however, there are only a few things I hate: war, poverty, political corruption, hypocrisy, ignorance and well done steak.

Welcome to USMB and have a wonderful time.


----------



## Leo123 (Dec 11, 2018)

SexyRadioGal said:


> Hey guys! It's great to see y'all. I'm Kara and I'm from LA. I LOVE motorbiking and dogs but I detest surgical procedures. What are your likes and dislikes?



Welcome SexyRadioGal!!  What's your frequency?


----------



## hjmick (Dec 11, 2018)

I like Pina Coladas, and getting caught in the rain, and the feel of the ocean, and the taste of champagne, I like making love at midnight, in the dunes of the cape...


----------



## Hugo Furst (Dec 11, 2018)

hjmick said:


> I like Pina Coladas, and getting caught in the rain, and the feel of the ocean, and the taste of champagne, I like making love at midnight, in the dunes of the cape...


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 11, 2018)

Wowee! Bunch of old bucks prancing around like yearlings!


----------



## Leo123 (Dec 11, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> Wowee! Bunch of old bucks prancing around like yearlings!



Yeah and all are deploying their 'Hurry Canes'.....


----------



## beautress (Dec 12, 2018)

SexyRadioGal said:


> Hey guys! It's great to see y'all. I'm Kara and I'm from LA. I LOVE motorbiking and dogs but I detest surgical procedures. What are your likes and dislikes?


Welcome to USMB, SexyRadioGal. Hope you have your shots up to date.


----------



## OldLady (Dec 12, 2018)

SexyRadioGal said:


> Hey guys! It's great to see y'all. I'm Kara and I'm from LA. I LOVE motorbiking and dogs but I detest surgical procedures. What are your likes and dislikes?


Hey there!   Glad to see you--stay away from the scalpel and enjoy the board.
Have a little breakfast treat.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 12, 2018)

SexyRadioGal said:


> Hey guys! It's great to see y'all. I'm Kara and I'm from LA. I LOVE motorbiking and dogs but I detest surgical procedures. What are your likes and dislikes?


Welcome aboard


----------



## Mindful (Dec 12, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> Wowee! Bunch of old bucks prancing around like yearlings!



Did you see the movie, have forgotten the name of it, in which there was an "enchanted" pool in the grounds of a care home? The residents were reborn after a dip in there, climbing trees and such like.

It turned out to be about aliens, another planet. But mainly about love, loss, and friendship.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Dec 12, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Wowee! Bunch of old bucks prancing around like yearlings!
> ...



Cocoon


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 12, 2018)

How much did cali tax you to post that OP?


----------



## Mindful (Dec 12, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



That was it! I think it won an award. 

It came on the TV by chance, and I got drawn into it.

Keenly observed; the scene on the beach, the old guys mingling with the nubile young things. Reminded me of this place, for some obscure reason.


----------



## JGalt (Dec 12, 2018)

Forest Gump:

"And just like that.....she was gone..."


----------



## Hugo Furst (Dec 12, 2018)

Mindful said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



2 Oscars and some smaller awards


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 12, 2018)

Nice to meet you. cool an LA resident,my favorite city. Hope you are cheering on the Rams?

i assume you have seen this awesome video?


----------



## WillPower (Dec 12, 2018)

I like monkeys, George C. Scott movies, and a fresh stick of Blackjack gum...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 19, 2018)

WillPower said:


> I like monkeys, George C. Scott movies, and a fresh stick of Blackjack gum...



Hey WillPower ,hope you make it over here to this thread and put in your two cents worth.

NFL avoids court,pays Stank Louis 24 million in damages.LOL


----------



## anotherlife (Dec 19, 2018)

No surgical procedures, did you say?  

Damn, I was gonna go for breast augmentation.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Dec 19, 2018)

*Ok, time to get this thread back on Topic.*


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Dec 22, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> SexyRadioGal said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys! It's great to see y'all. I'm Kara and I'm from LA. I LOVE motorbiking and dogs but I detest surgical procedures. What are your likes and dislikes?
> ...


Buzz kill...


----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 22, 2018)

I wonder if that was Matthew messing with the board.


----------



## beautress (Dec 22, 2018)

MarathonMike said:


> I wonder if that was Matthew messing with the board.



If it was, justice has been served.


----------



## froggy (Dec 29, 2018)

Hello there sexy, come on out and play


----------



## Natural Citizen (Dec 29, 2018)

Froggy wenta courtin he did ride cahrumbooow...


----------



## Natural Citizen (Dec 29, 2018)

Seems the op's hello has been heavily edited since the first time I read it.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 29, 2018)

If you liked cats maybe the lobotomy wouldn't have been necessary.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 29, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Are you more on the liberal sexy hippie side or the conservative sexed up FOXNEWS babe style?



There's no such thing as a sexy leftist.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## beautress (Dec 30, 2018)

saveliberty said:


>


Well, I didn't see any guys checking out how many posts Sexy Radio Gal made while their minds were in the strip joint. (Answer: 3 posts and she left for good.) And here we are again, weeks later still up at the top. *sigh* Maybe she was trying to see if anybody appreciated her mind, unless she was a guy who was looking for a bi guy, and decided her or his name alone would bring it. Who knows. To some people, to paraphrase a BeeGees song, it's only words, and words are all they have to take one's heart away... 

​


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 30, 2018)

dickheads are the ones going red in a damn introduction thread...what the fuck is wrong with you sugar tit?


----------



## beautress (Dec 30, 2018)

Oh, bury the hatchet, Ms. Bones. I was just amusing myself at the expense of our dear intellectual opposite sex fellas with stars in their eyes and a rocket in their pocket. I tawwy.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 30, 2018)

Bunch of horny old fuckers scared her off .................dang...............

She was like...............let me the hell out of here...........

You bunch of Wankers.....


----------



## JLW (Dec 30, 2018)

Darn I thought she would have enjoyed getting chased by the typical male  poster.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 30, 2018)

So far everyone is spelling he wrong.


----------



## Toro (Dec 30, 2018)

SexyRadioGal said:


> Hey guys! It's great to see y'all. I'm Kara and I'm from LA. I LOVE motorbiking and dogs but I detest surgical procedures. What are your likes and dislikes?


----------



## WillPower (Feb 11, 2019)

She gone....flew the coop.


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 11, 2019)

WillPower said:


> She gone....flew the coop.


Goddamn tease, is what she is


----------



## Larsky (Feb 11, 2019)

Welcome! What are your thoughts on lane splitting?


----------

